# Eyebrows on Fleek or Nah? Are Eyebrow Extensions Next For You?



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

First, let me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for that article title. Sometimes, I have to laugh at social media but I had to do it!​ Anyway, today I wanted to talk about eyebrow extensions.​ ​ Last night, I was scrolling down my Instagram feed and I came across this post by Painted Woman by Kameco showcasing their new line of luxury eyebrows?​ ​ 

​ [Image: Painted Woman by Kameco Instagram Page]​ ​ Wait...a luxury eyebrow line? Is this what's really going on in the industry now? I can't imagine what they mean by a luxury eyebrow line. Is the hair made of synthetic fibers?​ Are they made of real human hair? Were newborn babies skinned for their obnoxiously full eyebrows just seconds upon entering the world? - _Maybe I'll pay for them then_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 ​ All jokes aside, I am interested in learning more about this and seeing how natural they look. I read that these were specifically created for Cancer & Hair loss patients which is an amazing cause and idea. However, I'd love to see how these would work for the general public. I love my Anastasia brow wiz pencil but sometimes I wish my eyebrows would just get it together and fill themselves in properly. There's always one spot that refuses to grow in no matter how much Biotin I take!​ ​ What do you think? Are you anxious to try out some new eyebrow extensions? Let me know!​


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2015)

I saw those as well. I have to say they look pretty good, I wonder how they look when worn. It's such a great idea for cancer patients and everyone else who lost their brows.
  (And I assume it's natural hair, synthetic hair would probably look less natural.)

  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Candycoatedclos* 

 ​ All jokes aside, I am interested in learning more about this and seeing how natural they look. I read that these were specifically created for Cancer & Hair loss patients which is an amazing cause and idea. However, I'd love to see how these would work for the general public. I love my Anastasia brow wiz pencil but *sometimes I wish my eyebrows would just get it together and fill themselves in properly. There's always one spot that refuses to grow* in no matter how much Biotin I take!​ ​ 

  Same here. I tried using castor oil on mine, but I feel like it wasn't helping. I guess my brows will never be on fleek.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Same here. I tried using castor oil on mine, but I feel like it wasn't helping. I guess my brows will never be on fleek.


  Lmao I can't even with that! #Eyebrowsonfleek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never even thought to try castor oil on mines. My right eyebrow always looks good but then my left one is the evil wicked twin sister! I hope they post more pictures showcasing them on people. Absolutely love that they're made for cancer patients in mind!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't think I would. I don't need them, personally, as my brows are generally full(ish). But I do see how they'd appeal to cancer patients, or someone with alopecia, or someone with very sparse brows.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 24, 2015)

The original post mentions that this was done for cancer patients or people who have issues with brow hair!! Though it looked ridiculous at first it makes good sense in context!!


----------



## Spectacular (Feb 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The original post mentions that this was done for cancer patients or people who have issues with brow hair!! Though it looked ridiculous at first it makes good sense in context!!


  Yeah I'm glad they mentioned the cancer patients since I didn't even think of it. In that way it's pretty amazing and it does look really natural. If it can make someone feel more comfortable then it's awesome.


----------



## KEvers (Feb 24, 2015)

This reminds me of Arrested Development!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I don't think I would. I don't need them, personally, as my brows are generally full(ish). But I do see how they'd appeal to cancer patients, or someone with alopecia, or someone with very sparse brows.


  It's definitely a great idea. I remember a girl in high school that had alopecia and it broke her self confidence. It amazes me how something so small that a lot of us take for granted (our hair, facial hair, body hair etc) can hurt someone's self esteem. 

  Btw, I'm totally jealous of your lush brows in your profile pic! Gimmeeee


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The original post mentions that this was done for cancer patients or people who have issues with brow hair!! Though it looked ridiculous at first it makes good sense in context!!


  I can't wait for them to post a few more pictures and updates on this!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

Spectacular said:


> Yeah I'm glad they mentioned the cancer patients since I didn't even think of it. In that way it's pretty amazing and it does look really natural. If it can make someone feel more comfortable then it's awesome.


  It's pretty amazing when a company is so innovative and stays true to the purpose behind cosmetics - to help a woman feel as beautiful and as confident as she can/wants! We're definitely looking forward to seeing more from them!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 24, 2015)

KEvers said:


> This reminds me of Arrested Development!


  and now I have to put that on my Netflix queue lol


----------



## chelsea1126 (Feb 25, 2015)

I personally think it is super weird! Eyelashes ok, but brows....


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2015)

I see these being abused by people who don't need them.
  Their main demo HAS TO be for drag queens, cancer patients, and people who burn their brows off by mistake. #seinfeld


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 25, 2015)

I think that they are great when applied properly.  I love that they can be used for people with medical issues.  I would never personally use them unless I had a horrible bald spot that I wanted to cover for a special event.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

chelsea1126 said:


> I personally think it is super weird! Eyelashes ok, but brows....


  I think eyelashes were the same way when they first came out and that took over the industry! I am interested in seeing what these look like on people without any sort of hair issues. If they look natural would you consider them?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I see these being abused by people who don't need them.
> Their main demo HAS TO be for drag queens, cancer patients, and people who burn their brows off by mistake. #seinfeld


  Lol at that pic! Hey, it's trying to eliminate over drawn eyebrows like those!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 25, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I think that they are great when applied properly.  I love that they can be used for people with medical issues.  I would never personally use them unless I had a horrible bald spot that I wanted to cover for a special event.


  Definitely agree. I know I have the hardest time filling in my left eyebrow so I'd be interested in seeing how natural these look as fill-ins. Even if it is just a hair or two.


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 25, 2015)

I can see these taking off for people who really have over plucked over the years. You can stick pretty much everything else on, so why not! Not something I need, but there's a place for it I think


----------



## MissElle12 (Feb 25, 2015)

How would they be applied? How does it come off? Do they come in different colors? Can the be shaped to fit an individual's face? Can they be thinned or tinted?   #IHaveQuestionsThatNeedAnswers lol


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 25, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> #IHaveQuestionsThatNeedAnswers lol


LOLLLL i need these answers too!

  i have full brows, but they are bleach blonde, so unless i define them, they look super weird!

  if i don't pluck them and just define them, it looks really odd too!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 25, 2015)

My first reaction to this was laughter but after thinking it over I realized that yeah there is a need for these because some medical conditions can cause you to lose all of your brows.


----------



## Merula (Feb 25, 2015)

This looks like a really good idea for people who do not have any and struggle day to day, especially since the idea of tattooing eyebrows just isn't as attractive. My sister in law shaved them off at a very young age, and my mother in law just went through chemo, so this is something they would both find interesting.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

MinaEskobar said:


> I can see these taking off for people who really have over plucked over the years. You can stick pretty much everything else on, so why not! Not something I need, but there's a place for it I think


  I'm a victim of over-plucking! My left eyebrow just will not grow back! 

  it's definitely something that's innovative, that's for sure!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> #IHaveQuestionsThatNeedAnswers lol








 I hear you! I want to know more details as well! I'm waiting to hear back from a member of their so hopefully we'll get more details soon! I'm dying to see how natural these look and how long they stay on?? Is it waterproof? #Weneedtoknow


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> LOLLLL i need these answers too!
> 
> i have full brows, but they are bleach blonde, so unless i define them, they look super weird!
> 
> if i don't pluck them and just define them, it looks really odd too!!!


  Lol! Do you line your eyebrows to define them?


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

Ms. Z said:


> My first reaction to this was laughter but after thinking it over I realized that yeah there is a need for these because some medical conditions can cause you to lose all of your brows.


  Honestly, mines was like that to initially. Then it set it and I was like ohhhhhhhh how smart! Cancer patients and people that have alopecia would love this!


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

Merula said:


> This looks like a really good idea for people who do not have any and struggle day to day, especially since the idea of tattooing eyebrows just isn't as attractive. My sister in law shaved them off at a very young age, and my mother in law just went through chemo, so this is something they would both find interesting.


  I'm not brave enough to tattoo eyebrows on me (let alone anything else right now lol)! You should definitely share this update with your sister in law and mother in law, once more information is out! Btw, I hope your mother in law is doing well!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 26, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> LOLLLL i need these answers too!
> 
> i have full brows, but they are bleach blonde, so unless i define them, they look super weird!
> 
> if i don't pluck them and just define them, it looks really odd too!!!


  Have you tried tinting yours?  I have dark full brows but the hair is sparse in some areas so I have to use a brow pencil to define.  When I get them tinted there's no need for brow pencils and they look amazing!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Feb 26, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Lol! Do you line your eyebrows to define them?


 
  i generally use dipbrow now! i used pencils all throughout high school.
  i have considered tinting them, but i feel like i would still use the dipbrow anyway hahahaha.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> Have you tried tinting yours?  I have dark full brows but the hair is sparse in some areas so I have to use a brow pencil to define.  When I get them tinted there's no need for brow pencils and they look amazing!


  No! I've never heard of this! -Off to Google I go-


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 26, 2015)

breatheonbeat said:


> i generally use dipbrow now! i used pencils all throughout high school.
> i have considered tinting them, but i feel like i would still use the dipbrow anyway hahahaha.


  Lol, this tinting again! I really need to get on board with this!


----------



## shopandconquer (Feb 26, 2015)

I have naturally sparse brows; so I am intrigued.  I wonder,though, when removing these would the adhesive rip out the little bit of brow I have underneath...


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Feb 27, 2015)

shopandconquer said:


> I have naturally sparse brows; so I am intrigued.  I wonder,though, when removing these would the adhesive rip out the little bit of brow I have underneath...


  That's a good question! At first I thought these would be applied kind of like false eyelashes? But I'm not sure that would make them set and look as natural as possible.


----------



## Erikawithakkk (Mar 1, 2015)

shopandconquer said:


> I have naturally sparse brows; so I am intrigued.  I wonder,though, when removing these would the adhesive rip out the little bit of brow I have underneath...


  I was thinking the same thing!  This is such a cool idea though...I could see myself using these for fun and to switch brow shapes, I could see women using these like they use lashes.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 1, 2015)

Erikawithakkk said:


> I was thinking the same thing! This is such a cool idea though...I could see myself using these for fun and to switch brow shapes, I could see women using these like they use lashes.


I agree, as long as they look natural and good I don't see why not!


----------



## AniBEE (Mar 3, 2015)

I actually not that uncommon, usually in theatrical and film industry though. Some poeple that have also lost their hair use them as well. The lace they use look nice and thin though. I say why not have more options.  I would use a pair for cosplay!

  There are different glue that you can use to seal your brows first or glue that are made for lash front that are easier to use. I use matte spirit gum myself for lace front wig that the Ben Nye Bond Off remover doesn't damage the lace or hair.


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 3, 2015)

AniBEE said:


> I actually not that uncommon, usually in theatrical and film industry though. Some poeple that have also lost their hair use them as well. The lace they use look nice and thin though. I say why not have more options.  I would use a pair for cosplay!
> 
> There are different glue that you can use to seal your brows first or glue that are made for lash front that are easier to use. I use matte spirit gum myself for lace front wig that the Ben Nye Bond Off remover doesn't damage the lace or hair.


  Good point! I never though about them being great for the theatre or film! Thanks for the tip on the glue and the matte spirit one!!


----------



## kfarrel2 (Mar 18, 2015)

I need some brow extensions! LOL


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 25, 2015)

kfarrel2 said:


> I need some brow extensions! LOL


  Their IG page has been posting some pics about the extensions! They are looking good!


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

shopandconquer said:


> I have naturally sparse brows; so I am intrigued.  I wonder,though, when removing these would the adhesive rip out the little bit of brow I have underneath...


that was my concern too!


----------

